# What Husbands want for Dinner....



## TexasTamale (Jun 14, 2005)

Jane had a system for labeling homemade freezer meals. She would carefully note in large clear letters, "Meatloaf" or "Pot Roast" or "Steak and Vegetables" or "Chicken and Dumplings" or "Beef Pot Pie." 

Everyday when she asked her husband what he wanted for dinner, he never asked for any of those meals. She decided to stock the freezer with his various requests, What he really likes. 

In Jane's freezer you'll see a whole new set of labels.... You'll find dinners with neat little tags that say: "Whatever," "Anything," "I Don't Know," "I Don't Care," "Something Good," or "Food." 

No more frustration for Jane because no matter what her husband replies when she asks him what he wants for dinner, it's there waiting......


----------



## middie (Jun 14, 2005)

roflmao. sounds like my bf


----------



## jkath (Jun 15, 2005)

Good one, Tamale!


----------



## luvs (Jun 15, 2005)

tee-hee, my babe uttered those sort of responses several times before he learned to just hush up and answer in a straightforward manner.

first time he said, 'i don't care,' like 4 times in row i said, 'okay!', grabbed my keys and said, 'we're going for sushi.'
he hates sushi.
he protested, so i dug through my Brothers cabinets of food and tossed him a can of spaghettios, grabbed my purse and dug out a spare set of keys and and tossed them to him, then said something like, 'here, enjoy, i'll see you later! don't change my channel cause i'm cause taping something!' and yelled, 'lock the door behind you!' on my way out the door.
VRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i ended up getting a nice ribeye instead and fed the cats the leftovers right in front of him.
....**** hath no fury like that of a woman scorned....


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 15, 2005)

I think I might have to try that.  I do get tired of the "I don't care." response after a while.


----------



## jkath (Jun 15, 2005)

My h seems to ask me for "whatever" pretty often.


----------



## crewsk (Jun 15, 2005)

I get asked for "I don't know" quite often.


----------



## jkath (Jun 15, 2005)

Have you ever made a pot of "just something quick"? Or perhaps a steamed "doesn't matter to me"?


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 15, 2005)

My least favorite to make is "Nothing Sounds Good to Me"


----------



## pdswife (Jun 15, 2005)

The hardest part of cooking for me is deciding what to cook.

If I ask Paul what he wants it's because I'm out of ideas... so " I don't care" doesn't cut it.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 15, 2005)

LOL , mine will actually answer, whatever you want if I tell him what we have and he can't decide himself.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 15, 2005)

lol texastamale.  

i get tired of asking what dw wants me to make, or if she's planned to make something for dinner, or if she wants me to get take out. so after the first "i don't know", i begin to list the things i can make, or the ethnicity of the restaurant for take out. if i play my cards right, i can influence her into deciding what i want by listing things she doesn't like that i make, or what she complained about from the various restaurants previous times. it takes a while, then i finally get to eat.  
like a hamster on the treadmill of life...


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 15, 2005)

In addition to the freezer above the fridge, we have a standup freezer in the basement.  I tend to forget all the stuff I have in there.  As a result, we weren't taking advantage of the variety available to us.

At the beginning of each week, I make a list of the meals available to us in the freezer or from other stuuf we have on hand.  The list is usually 8-12 items long so there is some selection to be done.  

S.O. will read the list over and pick a few meals.  More often than not, in the order I've listed them.

Sometimes I'll list an item like chicken (or whatever)  surprise.  This means I'm going to experiment and she's going to eat it.  Yesterday was chicken surprise day and I made a spicy Mexican chicken dish that turned out to be a keeper.  Sometimes I get lucky!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 15, 2005)

After 43 years of I don't care, whatever, you choose, I don't know..  Whatever you want, what your eating, I don't ask anymore...Just cook er up, place on table and yell come and get it   No complaints at all 

kadesma


----------



## TexasTamale (Jun 15, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> if i play my cards right, i can influence her into deciding what i want by listing things she doesn't like that i make, or what she complained about from the various restaurants previous times. it takes a while, then i finally get to eat.


 


			
				kadesma said:
			
		

> After 43 years of I don't care, whatever, you choose, I don't know.. Whatever you want, what your eating, I don't ask anymore...Just cook er up, place on table and yell come and get it  No complaints at all
> 
> kadesma


 

*LOL!!!!!*

*This is how after 26 years of Marriage, it goes down at my house:*

*Me:* Do you want dinner? 
*My SPOUSE:* Sure, what are my choices? 
*Me: *Yes and no.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 15, 2005)

TexasTamale said:
			
		

> *LOL!!!!!*
> 
> *This is how after 26 years of Marriage, it goes down at my house:*
> 
> ...


Good one TT  I'll have to remember that  
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 15, 2005)

TexasTamale said:
			
		

> *LOL!!!!!*
> 
> *This is how after 26 years of Marriage, it goes down at my house:*
> 
> ...


My mom had a cute plaque in her kitchen that said, 

"Menu for today:  
Take it
or Leave it"

 Barbara


----------



## mish (Jun 19, 2005)

Here's the single girls' answer.


----------



## TexasTamale (Jun 19, 2005)

LMBO Mish! good one!


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 19, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Yesterday was chicken surprise day and I made a spicy Mexican chicken dish that turned out to be a keeper. Sometimes I get lucky!


 
Andy M. can you please share you recipe with us?  I am always looking for new Mexican recipes especially with chicken.  Thanks!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2005)

Sierra Cook:
 
Her it is!  I hope you like it.
** 
 
Spicy Mexican Chicken

Marinade:


3 Dry Chipotles
1 Sazon Spice Packet
1 tsp Smoked Paprika
1 Tb Mexican Oregano
1 tsp Dry Cilantro
1 Ea Lemon Juice
4 Tb Olive Oil
2 Garlic, minced

For the Chicken:

**
2 Chicken Breast Halves
2 Tb Olive Oil, divided
1 Onion
2 Cans Rotel Tomato with Jalapeno
1/4 C Dry Vermouth

Reconstitute the chipotles in boiling water. Remove the pith and the seeds and mince the flesh.

Combine the chipotles with the remaining marinade ingredients and mix thoroughly.

Place the marinade in a plastic freezer bag with the chicken and marinate in the refrigerator for 2-3 hours.

Heat 1 tablespoon of the oil in a 3-quart saute pan and saute the onions. 

Add the tomatoes and vermouth and bring to a boil. Simmer, uncovered for 15 minutes to cook the ingredients and reduce the liquid. Remove the sauce to a bowl.

Add the remaining oil to a hot pan and sear the chicken on both sides, over high heat. Retain the marinade.

Return the tomato sauce to the pan with the chicken and add the marinade.

Simmer, covered, until the chicken reaches an internal temperature of 165º F.


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks again, Andy!!  What is a Sazon spice packet? I have never heard of it.  Is this what it is?


----------



## mudbug (Jun 24, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> My least favorite to make is "Nothing Sounds Good to Me"


 
Mine too, PA.  Those are the nights we end up having pbj's.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 24, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Thanks again, Andy!!  What is a Sazon spice packet? I have never heard of it. Is this what it is?


 

That's it!  I am currently using the one with no cilantro (I'm one of those for whom cilantro tastes like soap) or achiote.  They come in several versions.


----------



## Dove (Jun 26, 2005)

Mine will say "left overs" If I say we don't have any then he says "then cook some"
Marge~Dove


----------



## tweedee (Jun 26, 2005)

Good thing about my hubby is he doesn't care what he's getting for supper so long as he's getting fead.


----------

